# clean after sanding



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

What do most people use/recommend to clean the wood after sanding to get an idea of the color of the wood grain and prep for finishing. 

After sanding, the wood (cherry and walnut) is really dull and wiping down with a rag doesn't really help much. Is there a safe product to use (alcohol?) to clean the wood?

Thanks!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I usually vacuum the piece off. A tack cloth also works good. You can use alcohol, but it will slightly raise the grain.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I hit mine with compressed air to blow the dust off. Does a good job of it to me. If you're trying to get an idea of what the wood will look like when finished, wipe on some mineral spirits


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't forget that the wood fiber surface has been shredded by the sand paper. Finer and finer but it's still shredded. To get a non-invasive look, use cabinet scrapers as they cut the wood like any carving tool does.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I blow it off with air then wipe it down with mineral spirits. The surface looks sort of how it will look with a finish while it's still wet with the ms


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Robson Valley said:


> Don't forget that the wood fiber surface has been shredded by the sand paper. Finer and finer but it's still shredded. To get a non-invasive look, use cabinet scrapers as they cut the wood like any carving tool does.



Cabinet scrapers are so overlooked. I've been finishing with them for 30 years. Most think they get a flat surface sanding but nothing beats a scraper. Faster too.

Al


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I love me a scraper... Just need to learn how to burnish the cutting edge better. 

But, for the OP, I'll wipe down with whatever solvent I have handy, or clear it off with compressed air or a tack cloth.
Regarding tack cloths, I found that their cheaper at auto supply stores than at woodwork supply stores.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

mineral spirits,,,, cheese cloth


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Hard steel lumber strapping. 3" pieces. File each edge square = scrapers par excellance!


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

You can preview the wood color and/or miscues in surface preparation by applying the appropriate liquid.

If the finish will be an oil based finish wipe down with mineral spirits and see the color and grain. Let the mineral spirits fully evaporate before applying a finish. Alcohol is also a good "previewer" and it evaporates quickly.

If using waterborne finish, wet the surface with distilled water.


----------

